# Contador con 74192 y 7447



## wolfshade

Hola todos, estoy trabajando en un circuito contador de 0-9 con el 74192 pero no me funciona, el funcionamiento basicamente es que tengo dos 555 que deben activarse con un switch, entonces cuando oprimo el primero el contador debe subir un dato y mostrarlo en el display y cuando oprimo el switch del otro 555 el contador debe bajar.
Tengo un montaje que utilice y no funciona, alguien podria ayudarme?Muchas gracias

http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p16/XwolfshadeX/img014.jpg
este es el link al circuito que use   

Muchas gracias a cualquiera que me pueda ayudar con esto. ops:


----------



## El nombre

Por una casualidad no tendrás un error en el montaje???
Ves verificando por partes y darás con el problema.
Saludos


----------



## danimen1820

pues aqui les dejo un reloj que funciona con esas compuertas y esta en formato de circuit maker
saludos y ojala que les sea de ayuda


----------



## chamodelmal

hice un contador descendente con  la 192 de 37 a 0
pero hay un problema solo me llega hasta al 1  luego pasa al 37 qe puede causar el problema?


----------



## FRIDO

Te sugiero que armes, el circuito por partes y ve probando que hace cuand o activas el primer temporizador, y luego conecta el segundo para poder, verificarlo mejor, un detalle los cables tenerlos siemprecon estetica,para visualizar bien, el circuito.

Saludossss!!!!


----------



## chamodelmal

como podria hacer que empezara de 0 y no de un numero al azar?


----------



## MrCarlos

(A)
hice un contador descendente con la 192 de 37 a 0
pero hay un problema solo me llega hasta al 1 luego pasa al 37 qe puede causar el problema?
(B)
como podría hacer que empezara de 0 y no de un numero al azar?

Hola chamodelmal

Si hiciste un contador DESCENDENTE con 74LS192 de 37 a 0(Según tu Primer Mensaje), como es que en tu segundo mensaje dices que inicie en 0 ?
Si lo hiciera contaría así: 00, 09, 08, 07, .........

Pero si lo que realmente quieres es que cuente DESCENDENTEMENTE de 37 a 00 debe iniciar en 37. Cierto ?
Así qué es lo que realmente quieres ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Exe402

Que tal.

Quería realizar un contador de 0 a 9, con un 555, 7447, 74192 y un display.

Les adjunto una foto, he utilizado el simulador LiveWire.

La cosa es que no sé cómo conectar la fuente cómo para que empiece a contar.

De paso me gustaría que se fijen si hace falta realizar alguna conexión más.

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Exe402

En casi todos los simuladores las fuentes de polarización para los IC's están conectadas Por DEFAULT.
tu curcuito no funciona porque te falta darle niveles lógicos a las otras entradas del 74192.
UP, LD y CL.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Exe402

¿Y cómo hago éso?, me gustaría saber cómo conecto la fuente para alimentar el capacitor y las resistencias.

Salu2


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Exe402

Acerca el cursor al Positivo de la batería y sin soltar el boton Izquierdo ve llevando la linea hasta las terminales 4 y 8 de 555. cuando el cursor cambie la figura le das un clic y aparecerá un alambre entre la batería y las terminales del 555.

de ese mismo modo puedes conectar la terminal negativa de la bagtería al capacitor C1.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Exe402

Ya lo hice, gracias.

Me gustaría saber que errores tengo acá, lo más raro es que el display no prende y probé de mil maneras diferentes.

Saludos!


----------



## MrCarlos

Más o Menos Así


----------



## Exe402

Lo armé tal cual me dijo usted, y el display sigue sin recibir 1's logicos.

Acá una imagen.

Saludos y gracias por su paciencia.


----------



## MrCarlos

Probablemente debes cambiar a anodo comun el display.
presiona el boton secundario (derecho)  del mouse sobre el simbolo e selecciona anodo comun

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## Exe402

Ya lo pude hacer andar en ánodo común.

Le agradesco!

Saludos


----------



## Jonathan1065

dISCULPEN NECESITO UNA IDEA DE COMO REALIZO UN CRONOMETRO ASCENDENTE Y ASCENDENTE CON LA 192 Y QUE SEA PORGRAMMABLE SE LOS AGRADEZCO QUE DIOS LOS BENDIGA


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola jonathan1065

Cómo está eso de que quieres un “Cronómetro Ascendente y Ascendente” ?.. 2 veces ascendente ?.

Qué es lo que quieres que sea Programable ?.
1 Que cuando llegue a un número programado se detenga ?.
2 Que cuando llegue a un número programado se regrese  ?.
3 Ó qué es lo que quieres que sea programable.

Otras características del cronómetro:
1 De cuantos dígitos ?.
2 Cronómetro de Horas Minutos y segundos ?

Tengo esos circuitos adjuntos con los cuales podrías desarrollar tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Jonathan1065

gracias mani........ te lo agradezco alo bn pero lo que en relidad lo que necesito es un cronometro que tenga 24 horas 59 minutos y 59 segundos que ascienda y descienda y que uno le meta el numero mediante DISWP y apartir de ahi comienza a descender o ascender

y otra pregunta me colaboras con una calculadora con signo  que sume reste multiplique en VHDL o como sea mani te lo agradezco............


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola jonathan1065

Veo que acabas de inscribirte en este foro. 
Seguramente no leíste las normas de participación.
No soy yo quien debe decirte esto pero en fin.

Te adjunté unos circuitos para que desarrolles tu Cronómetro agregando lo que mencionas de Horas, Minutos y segundos. Crees poder hacerlo ?.

Por otra parte ya hay muchos temas relacionados con los Cronómetros o relojes. Ve el que se desarrolló en este enlace.
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/74ls193-me-funciona-correctamente-15065/index3.html#post393436_

en la parte alta de esta hoja hay en Botón que se llama BUSCAR presiónalo he indaga por: Cronómetro ascendente descendente. Con ello encontrarás mucho material que te pudiera servir para desarrollar tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Jonathan1065

disculpa mani lo que sucede es que me tienen corriendo con esto disculpame................................... ahhhh y gracias te lo agradezco


----------



## seph

Gracias por estos consejos ya que yo estaba haciendo una representacion de un relevador y tenia los mismos problemas


----------



## gualo40

hola k tal mens yo solo tengo una duda en el circuito precentado or mrcarlos bueno la pregunta seria la siguiente el transistor 2n2222 k funcion esta aciendo en el cicuito 
lo k pasa k yo tambien stoy aciendo eese circuito y m gustaria saber k funcion tiene dicho componente

saludos !!!!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola gualo40

De los circuitos que aparecen en este tema no veo alguno que tenga el transistor 2N2222.
Probablemente el circuito a que te refieres está en otro tema.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ACOUSTIC

Realize un contador 0-99 con 74192 cuando lo haago en proto funciona cuando lo simulo en livewire igual pero ya pasandolo a pcb no funciona necesito sayuda!!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola ACOUSTIC

Comprime con WINZIP o WINRAR los archivos que se generan con el LiveWire y con el que utilizas para hacer el PCB.

Luego adjunta el comprimido aquí para hecharles un ojo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ACOUSTIC

Mm estas son las pisas ero solo tengo el pcb wizard

Y este es el circuito que use



http://nutria-l09.blogspot.com/2010/07/blog-post_18.html



En lo  que descargo winzip


----------



## BKAR

porque no le pones resistencias individuales a los segmentos?
una ves vi que le pusieron asi
y por ejemplo en el numero 1 iluminaba mas que el numero 8
y obviamente no es a 12vol


----------



## Winer1

Mira wolfshade he diseñado este circuito en livewire en realidad  en livewire no me a corrido no tengo idea del porque pero lo he hecho en protoboard y debería de funcionar en protoboard o placa simplemente es así un swicth que con un contador en vez de hacerlo manual con el swicth cambies  del up al down y asi contara 0 a 9  y de 9 a 0 y si quieres utilizar 2 555 seria solo de agregar 2 swicth y cuando desea up activas el swicth de up y desactivas down y viceversa espero me entiendas. Abajo los archivos adjuntos.

PD: No entiendo porque no corre el circuito si no confias en lo que te digo o en el circuito espero y alguien mas logre corregir el problema y lo haga correr si no intentalo tu en un cto(protoboard)... tratare de obtener la practica aver si encuentor el problema y la subo en todo caso esta bien nose porque los swicth no funciona lo probe directo y si funcionaban el down y up.

Saludos


----------



## ACOUSTIC

Lo hice en protoboard con una sola resitencia y lo probe on una pila de 9 volts y funcionaba a la perfeccion y checando el diagrama de las pistas esta igual que el del circuito


----------



## Winer1

Si es cierto en vez de poner todas las resistencias solo pones una ala entrada del voltaje de 240ohms (yo le pongo de 300 ) y las demás conecciones solo con cables(puentes...) yo acabo de terminar un contador de segundos en una placa de protoboard   si que cupo...


----------



## BKAR

pon el GND al 555
y ponle resistencias a VCC en los switchs
asi si da pero, eso es cosa del simulador
es pésimo el LIVEWIRE


----------



## Winer1

Disculpa un error enorme mio al momento de copear el contador de otra practica y si es pesimo pero nose porque lo ultiza mi profesor ... Muy cierto si habia intentado eso pero no me quedo no se porque a lo mejor le puse 220kohms aunque nose si eso afecte en cuanto a lo del ground un error  bueno aqui los contadores corregidos...

Gracias  por corregirme si recorde eso pero como no funciono pues no tengo idea de porque  . no lo segui implementando.


----------



## BKAR

Winer1 dijo:


> ...si es pesimo pero nose porque *lo ultiza mi profesor* ...


  
es malisimo bueno uno cuando depende integramnete del simulador
le cree todo, pero no hay que ser tan "mecanico"
incluso te digo que aveces viola las leyes de kirchoff
la aire lo toma como "0" en TTLs
y algunos contadores simplemente no cuentan
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/probador-continuidad-sonoro-luminico-66916/#post586569


----------



## Winer1

jajaja lose lose pero que se hace el profesor lo utliza y le funciona jajaja actualmente tenemos que hacer un relog de 12hrs no de hora militar y ni el sabia pero al parecer otro profesor le ayudo y hoy nos entrego las hojas para hacerlo en protoboard como practica final jejeje en fin que programa me recomendarias y que este lo mayormente completo uso el proteus de isis pero no esta 100% completo.


----------



## BKAR

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/programas-simulacion-diseno-circuitos-electronicos-19/
ese tema aya esta discutido
yo uso Papà Proteus, dices incompleto? buscate librerias
otros muy buenos pero no los manejo muy bien son MULTISIM, ORCAD 
y para electrónica analogica LTspice
en el foro casi siempre veo en circuit-maker ,livewire y proteus
y para PCB uso DIPTRACE


----------



## Winer1

O entonces le podemos descargar librerias no sabia apenas voy empesando con esto de los programas  gracias que encontre este foro  bueno entondes buscare algunas librerias

 
jejeje ya nos estamos saliendo del tema yo me voy a continuar unas tareas que tengo Saludos. Gracias por los consejos y la ayuda.


----------



## ACOUSTIC

me puedes explicar de nuevo lo del puslo a gnd y resistencias a positivo
?


----------



## BKAR

ACOUSTIC dijo:


> me puedes explicar de nuevo lo del puslo a gnd y resistencias a positivo
> ?



Las Resistencias a Positivo VCC(VOLTAJE COLECTOR A COLECTOR:+5 vol) hablando en circuitos digitales, en general le se le dice voltaje en corriente continua,como quieras llamarle,
a esas resistencias se les llama resistencias pull-up (aseguran un estado logico "1")
y en contraparte pull_down (aseguran un estado logico "0")
siempre que no haiga otra fuente o no este conectada a una salida, en si hay varios usos
evitar consumo de mucha corriente, separar cuando hay salidas Tri-State..etc ya tu ve 
....pero en la realidad no habría mucho problema pero el simulador es una lata
y con lo de GND nose que te refieres?
en pocas palabras que el 555 y el 74ls192 compartan el mismo GND, eso fue lo que necesitaba Winer1 en su simulación que no le andaba


----------



## efrains941

Winer1 dijo:


> Disculpa un error enorme mio al momento de copear el contador de otra practica y si es pesimo pero nose porque lo ultiza mi profesor ... Muy cierto si habia intentado eso pero no me quedo no se porque a lo mejor le puse 220kohms aunque nose si eso afecte en cuanto a lo del ground un error  bueno aqui los contadores corregidos...
> 
> Gracias  por corregirme si recorde eso pero como no funciono pues no tengo idea de porque  . no lo segui implementando.


 disculpa compañero soy novato y baje tu fichero pero no se como habrir este tipo de extension LVW gracias


----------



## BKAR

Bienvenido al foro!!

el programa se llama Livewire


----------



## josejaramillo

Saludos! estoy haciendo un contador ascendente y descendente con el 74LS192, el problema es que al conectar todo, el display de 7 segmentos me muestra números pares, o números aleatorios, he comprobado la conexión un montón de veces, pero sigue contando raro, aquí está el esquema que usé:

Ver el archivo adjunto 40889

si alguien tiene experiencia con estos contadores me puede ayudar solucionando mi problema?

Gracias!


----------



## retrofit

josejaramillo dijo:


> Saludos! estoy haciendo un contador ascendente y descendente con el 74LS192, el problema es que al conectar todo, el display de 7 segmentos me muestra números pares, o números aleatorios, he comprobado la conexión un montón de veces, pero sigue contando raro, aquí está el esquema que usé:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 40889
> 
> si alguien tiene experiencia con estos contadores me puede ayudar solucionando mi problema?
> 
> Gracias!



En primer lugar los circuitos TTL se alimentan *SIEMPRE A 5V*, alimenta el circuito a 5V en lugar de a 9V.
Supongo que en las salidas del 74LS47 has puesto las correspondientes resitencias limitadoras ¿ ?
Quita Q1, R2, R3, y R4 no son necesarios ya que el 555 da nivel TTL en su salida
El pin 3 del 555 lo conectas directamente a la entrada UP del 74LS192
Si por alguna razón expecial quieres mantener Q1, entonces...
Quita R4 y pon un puente (Emisor a masa)
La señal la sacas del Colector ... Colector conectado a UP del 74LS192
R2 la pones de 2K2 (Con 470K dificílmente harás conducir a Q1)

En el 74LS47 no dejes ninguna entrada al aire, LT, BI, y BL ponlas a  +5V

Saludos.


----------



## Luno

Hola prueba con este.
El switch es el reset...mantelo siempre cerrado para que cuente o descuente.... abrelo y cierralo para resetear. talves si lo simulas en livewire el reset no haga nada, pero si lo implementas en el proteus o lo haces e el protoboard si resulta eso.... estas son las limitaciones que tiene el livewire.

Okey feliz año









PD: algo que siempre pasa fijate si los cables que usas estan bien puede que cuando los peles se quiebre internamente sin que tu lo sepas, fíjate bien en eso cortalo bien sin mucha fuerza. me ah pasado asi q te doy ese consejo


----------



## Pintu08

Hola  A TODOS estoy trabajando en realizar un reloj de 1hz para este reloj determinado, lo tengo que empezar a describir el circuito entero y el problema es que tengo que hacerlo muy bien y nose como empezar alguien podria echarme una mano? Gracias.


----------



## BKAR

hola...si bine es un proyecto muy comun
seleccionar la base de tiempo adecuada..es algo "dificil", si es que no tienes un frecuencimetro, osciloscopio
o algo
yo saco sinuidales, triangulares, cuadradas, pwm!! todo de mi tarjeta de sonido
..de verdad es gran ayuda....
como tambien la uso como un osciloscopio aunque no se comprara a uno comercial pero bueno 

555 es un problema cuando solo tienes los valores de las resistencias
ademas de fijar con un potenciometro, y sin contar con las tolerancias de los componentes
(a menos que supervises la respuesta en frecuencia con un Osciloscopio. frecuencimetro o algo)
..divisores de frecuencias de un Crital de cuarzo para llegar  1Hz
..usar la linea electrica de 60Hz ..divisores paar llegar a 1Hz(en mi opinion el 555 es mas estable, varia poco en comparación con los 60Hz, de la linea)
..y cualquier otro oscilador que encuentres en la web.

pero..dale un vistazo a esto _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/conseguir-1hz-reloj-4799/index3.html#post594231_
...con lo de tu esquema podrías subir el archivo del proteus?


----------



## yha

Hola quisiera porfavor ayuda, estoy haciendo un proyecto que es un juego tipo laberinto en el que necesito un contador que funciona sin pulsos de reloj debido a que solo necesito que cuente de uno en uno cada ves que un conductor (en mi caso una bolita de metal) accione un "swich" (esta terminado) y un contador decendente que empieza en 60 hasta 00, estoy trabajando con el 74192 y el problema esta en que no encuentro como hacer que se detenga en 00...voy a montar lo que tengo para que lo vean y asi puedan sugerirme algo que me ayude...

lo que esta en la simulacion es parte de lo que necesito hacer para mi proyecto y deberia cumplir las siguientes condiciones:



> 1. Cuando el contador sin pulso de reloj  llegue a 0 el contador por pulsos debe resetearce. (Listo)
> 2. Cuando el contador de 60 a 00 llegue a 00 debe detenerce. (Auxilio  )
> 3. Un swich que permita empezar el conteo de 60 a 00. (Que me imagino se hace colocando un swich entre la tierra y el generador de pulso) algo asi como un boton de "Comenzar".


Necesito la ayuda urgente...se bien que no es un foro en el que te hagan las tareas solo necesito que me den una sugerencia de lo que puedo hacer...de antemano muchisimas gracias...y disculpen si estoy rompiendo alguna regla...


----------



## miguelus

yha dijo:


> Hola quisiera porfavor ayuda, estoy haciendo un proyecto que es un juego tipo laberinto en el que necesito un contador que funciona sin pulsos de reloj debido a que solo necesito que cuente de uno en uno cada ves que un conductor (en mi caso una bolita de metal) accione un "swich" (esta terminado) y un contador decendente que empieza en 60 hasta 00, estoy trabajando con el 74192 y el problema esta en que no encuentro como hacer que se detenga en 00...voy a montar lo que tengo para que lo vean y asi puedan sugerirme algo que me ayude...
> 
> lo que esta en la simulacion es parte de lo que necesito hacer para mi proyecto y deberia cumplir las siguientes condiciones:
> 
> 
> Necesito la ayuda urgente...se bien que no es un foro en el que te hagan las tareas solo necesito que me den una sugerencia de lo que puedo hacer...de antemano muchisimas gracias...y disculpen si estoy rompiendo alguna regla...



Buenos días.
Una forma, sería implementar una puerta OR de ocho entradas, 
estas ocho entradas serían las cuatro + cuatro salidas de los contadores 74LS192.
Cuando los dos contadores estén a "0000",  la salida de la puerta OR se pondrá a "0"
Este "0" lo puedes emplear para inhibir los ulsos del Reloj, por ejemplo con una puerta AND, una entrada sería el Reloj y la otra la salida de la OR.


Otra forma sería, por medio de una puerta AND de dos entradas, detectar el "9" en el segundo contador... 
Q0 = Pin 3 y Q3= Pin 7.
Cuando estas dos salidas estén a "1" la salida de la AND se pondrá a "1", esta salida será el Reset, Pin 14 de ambos contadores .
La explicación es que, si contamos en modo descendente, después del "0" la cuenta pasará a "99"
en ese instante los contadores se pondrán a "00" esto es tan rápido que el "99" no se llega a visualizar.

Sal U2


----------



## yha

Gracias ñ_ñ... ya habia intentado resetear cuando los dos contadores estubieran en 0000 utilizando compuertas and y negadores pero lo que hace es que inicia en 0 y no cuenta y tambien intente como tu me sugeriste con compuertas or y la conexion desde el reloj pero aun no funciona...  de verdad que ya no encuentro que hacer... la simulacion que adjunte anteriormente (tiene un error en el contador falta una coneccion en la salida QD para la opcion de 0000 bueno si la ven la entienden) es lo que tengo hasta el momento solo me falta que se detenga...que otra cosa me podrias sugerir...de verdad muy agradecida...


----------



## miguelus

yha dijo:


> Gracias ñ_ñ... ya habia intentado resetear cuando los dos contadores estubieran en 0000 utilizando compuertas and y negadores pero lo que hace es que inicia en 0 y no cuenta y tambien intente como tu me sugeriste con compuertas or y la conexion desde el reloj pero aun no funciona...  de verdad que ya no encuentro que hacer... la simulacion que adjunte anteriormente (tiene un error en el contador falta una coneccion en la salida QD para la opcion de 0000 bueno si la ven la entienden) es lo que tengo hasta el momento solo me falta que se detenga...que otra cosa me podrias sugerir...de verdad muy agradecida...



 Buenos día yha. Algo estás haciendo mal, los dos métodos propuestos funcionan perfectamente.
Los he simulado en Proteus y no dan ningún problema.

En PDF te dejo un ejemplo, es un contador que cuenta UP/DN, en la cuenta DN, verás que después de "00" no pasa a "99" sino que se queda en "00" esto lo hace por medio del la puerta AND-U5 conectando las entradas a las salidas  Q0 y Q3 del segundo contador. La salida de esta puerta está conectada al Reset de ambos contadores

Sal U2



Buenas de nuevo yha. Ciomo continiación al Post anterior, te dejo un PDF con el otro método propuesto, aquí se usa la opción de detectar todas las salidas a "0".
Da los mismos resultados, pero es más complejo.
En este ejemplo, al comienzo los contadores estás a "00", al accionar "Cuenta", los contadores se ponen a "59" y comienza la cuenta descendente, al llegar a "00" la cuenta se detiene.

Sal U2


----------



## YIROSHI

yha dijo:


> Gracias ñ_ñ... ya habia intentado resetear cuando los dos contadores estubieran en 0000 utilizando compuertas and y negadores pero lo que hace es que inicia en 0 y no cuenta y tambien intente como tu me sugeriste con compuertas or y la conexion desde el reloj pero aun no funciona...  de verdad que ya no encuentro que hacer... la simulacion que adjunte anteriormente (tiene un error en el contador falta una coneccion en la salida QD para la opcion de 0000 bueno si la ven la entienden) es lo que tengo hasta el momento solo me falta que se detenga...que otra cosa me podrias sugerir...de verdad muy agradecida...



Compañera aun tienes el problema yo te puedo colaborar, pero seria la simulacion en proteus si no tienes el programa  te paso el esquema si algo nos comentas que con gusto aqui mis compañeros y Yop te hechamos una mano


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola yha

Prueba el circuito contenido en el .ZIP que te adjunto.
Espero eso sea lo que estás requiriendo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## yha

Mr Carlos...de verdad muy agradecida es justo lo que necesitaba...hice las modificaciones al montaje que tengo en el protoboard  pero hasta el momento no me ha funcionado en el proto y ya estoy empezando a desesperarme pues estoy a pocos dias de entregar mi proyecto... me canso de revisar las conexiones ya estoy empezando a creer que son los contadores son los que estan fallando....

y de verdad que no hubiera pensado en utilizar esa nor de 4 entradas 7425...

Y tambien muchisimas gracias a Yiroshi y a miguelus... 

les estare informando...muchas gracias todos son adorables...n_n 

Post data: disculpen por la falta...no era mi intencion incumplir las reglas del foro...


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola yha

Pues sería mejor describir cómo es la falla.
Por ejemplo:
A- Al presionar el botón no muestra el número que sigue. Cambia aleatoriamente.
B- Se pasa del número programado.
C- Etc.

Explica cómo es la falla.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## yha

ok...  mas o menos la opcion A

Esto es lo que pasa en el montaje físico...

1. Cuando se presiona el swich  (no funcionan segun la simulacion el swich A hace la funcion del B y viceversa)... realiza el siguiente conteo iniciando en 5, 3, 1, 5, 3 (pasando de forma automatica a 5 el 3 solo se visualiza mientras se tiene presionado el boton), 3, 1, 0 para a los pocos segundo volver a 5 sin accionar el boton de reinicio ...

2. En algunas ocaciones solo marca 5 y 0 y se vuelve a reiniciar en 5.

3. Muestra ocasionalmente un 9...

esos son los problemas del primer contador... 

Ahora, con respecto al contador de 60 seg ese aun no lo he podido montar ya que no tengo el integrado 7425 pues tampoco se que compuertas podría combinar debido a que no se cual es la función del strobe...por eso quisiera que por favor me explicaras cual es la función del strobe  ¿ actúa como una salida extra...? estuve leyendo el datasheet y por lo que pude ver en la tabla de la verdad parece otra entrada...


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola yha

Aparentemente por la descripción de la falla de tu circuito lo que ocurre es que hay problemas con los botones.
Supongo que tienes armado el circuito en el ProtoBoard pues así lo mencionas en uno de tus mensajes.
Bien: normalmente lo que armamos en un simulador funciona pero al armarlo en Proto tiene sus fallas.
Los botones siempre tienen un fenómeno llamado bounce(Rebote). Este efecto hace que los contadores cuenten más de un pulso pues el botón abre y cierra varias veces por ese efecto.

Prueba algún circuito llamado De-bounce(Anti-Rebote) el cual puedes encontrar por aquí en el foro.

Algo sencillo sería agregar una compuerta tipo Schmitt como por ejemplo 74LS14 para disminuir ese problema con los rebotes de los botones.
Este 74LS14 es inversor, así que tendrías que agregar 2 de ellos para obtener el mismo nivel lógico.

En tu Miltisim busca Schmitt y verás que hay varias compuertas que son de ese tipo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## yha

Gracias voy a intentarlo con el Schmitt..te estare informando del resultado...n_n


----------



## yha

ok probe con la compuerta schmitt la conecte despues del pulsador pero al parecer no dio resultado....T_T


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola yha

Bien: entonces te queda la otra opción, el circuito llamado De-Bounce que puedes encontrar por aqui en algun tema de este foro.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## YIROSHI

yha dijo:


> ok probe con la compuerta schmitt la conecte despues del pulsador pero al parecer no dio resultado....T_T



Hola yha como vas con tu proyecto, aun no puedes hacerlo funcionar sube el diagrama de como lo estas montando y con gusto mis compañeros y Yop te hechamos una mano en resolver el conflico, he armado varios de estos y dan algo de contratiempos por varios factores, pero con gusto te ayudamos

Saludos


----------



## yha

Hola amigos...mil disculpas por no responderles antes, el proyecto lamentablemente no funciono a tiempo para la entrega y bueno ahora lo estoy haciendo solo como proyecto personal (y ya le he agregado otras cosas)...pero no se preocupen pase la materia....n_n...de verdad mil gracias por la ayuda...de verdad que aprendi bastante gracias a ustedes...por el momento me despido pero pronto estare otra vez molestandolos con mas dudas...n_n...  

Muchas gracias por su ayuda a todos...


----------



## sp_27

puedes usar este mismo 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/diagrama-bloques-reloj-digital-9491/#post46935
solo tendrias que usar un solo par de los 3 pares que salen y quitar la nand que hace reset a 0

ahi está el pulsador conectado a CPU para que suba, y el CPD a 5V, para que descienda debes invertir estos puntos


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches.
Mira a ver si te vale este contador, está hecho con dos 74LS190
Cuenta de 00 a 99... 99 a 00
Dependiendo del sentido de cuenta se puede poner a 00 o a 99
Se a ha realizado con Proteus, tambien dejo el PDF del esquema.

Sal U2



Buenas noches.
Te dejo otro Contador pero este está hecho con el 74LS192.
Verás que es algo más complejo ya que lleva dos Puertas NAND para las entradas de Reloj.
Igualmente está Simulado con Proteus.

En ambos casos, el diseño es "minimalista" por lo que tendrás que poner algo de tu parte,
por ejemplo  implementar un Star/Stop.

Sal U2


----------



## pablinar

no me sale no se me abre el proteus y el circuito contador es con el 4029B en cmos un contador modulo 20 no se como hacer.......................... el live ware...... acoliten xfaaa


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola pablinar

Si te refieres a los circuitos que están comprimidos lo cuales adjunto miguelus te los adjunto en imagen.
De esas imágenes puedes desarrollar tu contador modulo 20.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## kikeortis

como simular los circuitos integrados en live wire si la presentacion o distribuciones de los pines son diferentes inclusive busco el data shell y no concuerdan por favor no se como simular los ci en livewire gracias



Exe402 dijo:


> Que tal.
> 
> Quería realizar un contador de 0 a 9, con un 555, 7447, 74192 y un display.
> 
> Les adjunto una foto, he utilizado el simulador LiveWire.
> 
> La cosa es que no sé cómo conectar la fuente cómo para que empiece a contar.
> 
> De paso me gustaría que se fijen si hace falta realizar alguna conexión más.
> 
> Saludos y gracias de antemano.


como simular los circuitos integrados en live wire si la presentacion o distribuciones de los pines son diferentes inclusive busco el data shell y no concuerdan por favor no se como simular los ci en livewire gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola kikeortis

Cuáles, especificamente, son esos circuitos integrados de los cuales la distribucion de PIN's son diferentres en sus Data Sheet con respecto a los que presenta LiveWire ???

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## kikeortis

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola kikeortis
> 
> Cuáles, especificamente, son esos circuitos integrados de los cuales la distribucion de PIN's son diferentres en sus Data Sheet con respecto a los que presenta LiveWire ???
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes


;
gracias MrCarlos la cuestion es el siguiente en el datasheel del 74193 son 16 pin pero en el livewire son 14 otra en el livewire los terminales son;

L1   Q1
L2   Q2
L4   Q4
L5   Q8

up    
Dn
Ld    C
cL    B

Y en datashel si reconosco las Q  pero los otros no y nesecito aprender a realizar la simulacion con integrados incluyendo si necesita los terminales de alimentacion positiva negativa o tierra o referencia 
gracias por su paciencia y colaboracion lo necesito para avansar en el semestre


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola kikeortis

Es curioso pero en el LiveWire que tengo no está el 74193.
Probablemente Tú tengas una version más avanzada de la que tengo.
Ó, tambien, puede ser que estés trabajando en el CircuitWizar, Muy parecido, que este sí trae el 74LS193.

En fin, lo que puedes hacer es ajustar para que tu simulador muestre el número de PIN.
En LiveWire es Así:
*View --> Display --> Pin Numbers* Este último se queda marcado pero al salir del simulador se desmarca.

Los PIN's para el Vcc. y Gnd. ningún simulador los pone.
estos los da por acentados.
[/COLOR] 
Los números de PIN si coinciden entre las hojas de datos y los que muestra el LiveWire.

Hay que hacer notar que los diferentes fabricantes de IC’s llaman con diferente nombre a los PIN’s y también en los diferentes simuladores esos nombres varían.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## JCMB

Hola a todos,

despúes de revisar todos los temas relacionados, que me han sido de gran ayuda, no consigo que el circuito que adjunto me incremente el valor del dispay de uno en uno, es decir, de 0 a 9, cada vez que presiono el pulsador "p".

Por favor, algien me podria decir que es lo que tengo mal.


----------



## sp_27

JCMB la imagen es pequeña y los cables muy juntos, no se distingue con claridad el diseño, incluso lo descargué y aumente la imagen y no logro distinguir donde esta conectado cada cosa, mueve los cables de modo de separarlos un poco y vuelve a subir la imagen con mejor calidad, así podrán ayudarte, por cierto, tu diagrama infringe una norma:



Normas del foro dijo:


> *18) *Cuando publique algún esquema o simulación, trata de que quede "Prolijo". No es justo que alguien tenga que torturarse los ojos para seguir un esquema ajeno.



y moví tu tema aquí porque infringía esta norma



Normas del foro dijo:


> *04) *No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno donde se habla de lo mismo. Usa el buscador.


----------



## JCMB

Perdona por las infracciones, todavía soy un poco nuevo en esto. En el esquema que adjunte estaban bien separados los cables, lo que pasa es que para poder subirlo el sistema me "obligo" a reducirlo. ¿Como podría volver a subirlo en unas dimensiones apropiadas?

Perdona por las molestias


----------



## sp_27

Las dimensiones para subir una imagen son 400,0 KB y 1024 x 1024 pixeles, así que lo que debes hacer es no excederte de ahí, si cortaras la imagen verticalmente reducirías el espacio en blanco y así no tendrías que reducirlo tanto horizontalmente, otra cosa que puedes hacer es juntar más los componentes, no hacer tan largas las líneas horizontales y así podrías separar un poco más las verticales sin ensanchar tanto la imagen.

No estaría de más subir adjunto el archivo del simulador donde hiciste ese circuito.


----------



## JCMB

Gracias y de nuevo, te mando el archivo. Es del Electronics Worbench.

A ver si me puedes decir porque no cuenta el display cuando pulso "P".


----------



## sp_27

Lamentablemente yo no dispongo de ese simulador, de hecho el único que tengo ahorita es orégano (es para linux), por eso recomiendo adjuntar ambos archivos juntos (imagen y simulación) para aumentar las posibilidades de que alguien te ayude, de todas formas en el foro hay varios contadores, puedes revisar y adaptar alguno a lo que necesitas.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola JCMB

Tu circuito debería estar conectado como se ve en la imagen adjunta.
Básate en los números De PIN en los IC’s.

Me puedes decir qué es el cuadrito que está localizado enseguida del Botón que llamas P ??
Y tambien los otros cuadritos que aparecen en la imagen que adjuntaste en tu mensaje original.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## JCMB

Los cuadritos son inversores, puertas NOT, el programa con el que he hecho el circuito los dibuha asi.

Hasta que no los puse no me funciono el DISPLAY.



Mr Carlos, he corregido en mi circuito la forma de conectar el 74192, usando la que me pasate en tu esquema y ME HA FUNCIONADO a la primera. 

Muchisimas gracias.

Tengo que seguir adelante mi objetivo es montar un reloj digital paso a paso. 

Espero que me puedas seguir ayudando cuando me quede atascado.

Un saludo


----------



## JCMB

No consigo que mi contador llegue hasta 3 y se reinicie.

He colocado una NAND con entradas a A y B de la salida de contador. y la salida de la NAND a CLR, y no me funciona. 

Que puedo hacer?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola JCMB

Ten en cuenta un detalle:
La entrada CLR del contador es cierta cuando es alta, nivel 1.
Las salidas A, B, C y D del contador son ciertas cuando son altas, nivel 1

Lo que logras con la compuerta NAND es que cuando A y B (igual a 3) sean Altas su salida será baja.
Pero la entrada CLR requiere un nivel alto.
Cres que con una compuerta AND en lugar de la NAND funcionaría ??
Intentalo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## JCMB

Gracias de nuevo por tu ayuda.

Tambien lo intente con una AND y el resultado era el mismo.

No se me ocurre que mas probar, pero sigo pensando.

A ver si se te ocurre a ti algo, lo que sea

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola JCMB

Probablemente sea un error / defecto del simulador.
Como se ve el circuito en la imagen adjunta es como tienes conectado el tuyo ??

Prueba con una compuerta AND de 4 entradas, 2 de ellas van a A y B, las otras 2 ponles un inversor a cada una y la entrada de los inversores van a C y D respectivamente.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## JCMB

Hello Mr. Carlos.

Ya he probado lo de la NAND de 4 entradas y sigue sin funcionar.

Por favor echale un ojo y dime que mas puedo hacer.

Te adjunto esquema.

Y gracias de antemano.


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches JCMB
Te dejo en un fichero comprimido dos simulaciones, una cuenta hasta 1-12 con indicación AM/PM
y la otra cuenta hasta 0-23

La simulación está hecha en Proteus para que, si no lo tienes, puedas ver el esquema de los contadores tambien he puesto  los PDF.

Sal U2


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola JCMB

Al parecer tu simulador Electronic Work Bench no funciona correctamente con todos los componentes.
O la compuerta que agregaste después que funcionara bien no hace su función.

Mencionaste en tu mensaje #39 que: 
Mr Carlos, he corregido en mi circuito la forma de conectar el 74192, usando la que me pasaste en tu esquema y ME HA FUNCIONADO a la primera.

Has una prueba con tan solo la compuerta NAND.
Conectando sus entradas a 0 ó a 1, y en su salida un LED. Verifica que cumpla con su tabla de verdad.

Tambien puedes considerar las salidas Q del contador que son ciertas cuando son bajas(0).
En este caso tienes que utilizar una compuerta OR de 4 entradas y conectar unos inversores a 2 de sus entradas,
Así que cuando llegue el contador a 0011 solo invierte los 1’s y la salida de la OR a la entrada CLR del contador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Señores, he encontrado un circuito que es un contador ascendente, pero deseo también que sea descendente y no se como modificar.
lo primero que he realizado es eliminar la señal de entrada y colocar un pulsador para que aumente de uno en uno, funciona;pero no se donde colocar el pulsador para el  decremento de uno en uno en el contador.
la direccion es
http://utronic.blogspot.com/2012/02/diseno-de-un-contador-hasta-99-con.html

Espero que me puedan apoyar


----------



## 1024

carlos chiroque zumaeta dijo:


> Señores, he encontrado un circuito que es un contador ascendente, pero deseo también que sea descendente y no se como modificar.
> lo primero que he realizado es eliminar la señal de entrada y colocar un pulsador para que aumente de uno en uno, funciona;pero no se donde colocar el pulsador para el  decremento de uno en uno en el contador.
> la direccion es
> http://utronic.blogspot.com/2012/02/diseno-de-un-contador-hasta-99-con.html
> 
> Espero que me puedan apoyar



Hola, lo que tienes que hacer es intercambiar las conexciones up-dn


----------



## miguelus

Benas tardes carlos chiroque zumaeta

Mira esto, creo que te puede valer.

Sal U2


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Como están amigos, la verdad es que he cambiado y no funciona, podrían enviar el circuito modificado para simularlo o exactamente donde realizo el cambio.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Hay varias cosas que hay que modificar en el circuito que adjuntaste por medio de este enlace:
http://utronic.blogspot.com/2012/02/...ta-99-con.html

Nota que el contador 74LS192 tiene 2 entradas denominadas Clock. Y tambien 2 salidas para poder conectar varios de estos en cascada. 
Las entradas Clock son:
UP(5), UP = Arriba, hacia arriba, cuanta hacia arriba, 0, 1, 2, 3 Etc.
DN(4), DN = Down, Abajo, Hacia abajo, cuenta hacia abajo, 4, 3, 2, 1 Etc.

Las 2 salidas, entre otras, que tiene este contador son:
TCU(12), Terminal Count Up (Carry), Cuando llega al máximo numero de conteo cambia de estado.
TCD(13), Terminal Count Down (Borrow). Cuando llega al mínimo numero de conteo cambia de estado.

Como el circuito que adjuntaste cuenta hacia arriba, los pulsos para ser contados se están aplicando por U4 PIN 5.
La terminal DN(4) está conectada al Vcc. así debe ser.
La salida de U4 TCU(12) está conectada a U1 PIN 5 para que tambien cuente hacia arriba este U1.

Las terminales TCD(13) en ambos contadores están conectadas al Vcc. ESTO ES UN ERROR. Una salida Nunca se conecta al Vcc. 

Si lo que quieres es que cuenten hacia abajo tendrías que aplicar los pulsos a DN(4) en U4 y su entrada UP(5) al Vcc.
Luego la salida TCD(13) de U4 se conecta a DN(4) De U1, además la entrada DN(4) de U1 se conecta al Vcc.

Cabe hacer notar que la entrada PL(11) en ambos contadores deben estar al Vcc. para que su función no sea verdadera. Y faltan unas resistencias limitadoras entre el 74LS48 y cada segmento de cada Display. Estas puedes ser de 350 Ohms.

Ahora inténtalo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Amigos como están ya he solucionado mi problema, he modificado un circuito y he colocado tres pulsadores uno para aumentar otro para reducir y el reset, esta en proteuss y no tengo mucha experiencia en hacer pcb, quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar en el pcb.
adjunto archivo.
modulo contador asen-desc con reset.rar



Mr. Carlos, gracias por tu apoyo, el circuito que adjunto observarlo y dime si hay error, ya que lo he simulado y funciona y modifica si crees conveniente, te explico yo tengo un 4 display de 15 x 11 aprox con 70 led ultra brillante de color rojo cada uno y creo que este circuito me sirve para poder controlar en mi proyecto de panel deportivo. 
lo que si hace falta es un cronometro que voy  a realizarlo, apoyarme en este proyecto


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Para no agregar mucha palabrería te adjunto tu circuito mejorado.
Analízalo, había algunas cosas por mejorar; su haces el PCB como lo tienes probablemente te de problemas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Gracias MrCarlos, por tu apoyo en este circuito modificado.
Ahora estoy realizando un cronometro descendente con el 4510 y el 4511, que empieza en 45 y termina en cero, pero no lo hace, he adicionado un circuito con el 4013, la función es de realizar inicio y paro de todo el circuito, pero a la hora de conectar al 555 en los pines 2 y 6, el circuito se queda estático no avanza.
te envío el archivo y apoyame.
el tiempo para controlar es de 45 minutos a 0


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Lo difícil es desenmarañar(Desenredar) el diagrama.

Hay algunas cosas que faltan de determinar:
A)- Al llegar a 0 se debe detener el contador ??
B)- Debe reiniciar en 45 y continuar hasta 0 cíclicamente ??
C)- Con el botón RESET cambia a 0, ahí se debe quedar o continuar contando de 45 a 00 ??
D)- Los Botones PARO e INICIO serían para detener en cualquier momento el contador ??
E)- El botón de INICIO debe programar el contador para que Inicie en 45 ??

Tienes un conmutador con el que cambias la dirección de conteo.
Qué debe hacer el contador cuando este conmutador está posicionado para que cuente hacia arriba ??

Si siempre va a contar de 45 a 0 y posiblemente de 0 a 45 los Dip-Switch’s sobran, no hacen falta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Hola MrCarlos.

Tiene usted mucha razón, le explico mi idea

A)- Al llegar a 0 se debe detener el contador ??
La idea es que llegue a cero el contador debe de detenerse

B)- Debe reiniciar en 45 y continuar hasta 0 cíclicamente ??
Con los Dip-Switch, Yo debo de seleccionar en que numero debe de    
     empezar a contar(en el ejemplo es 45 a 0, derrepente de 45 hacia 99), con el conmutador 
     Yo selecciono la   dirección de conteo. 
     Con el PRESET, me muestra el numero que Yo he seleccionado con los Dip-Switch
      y al presionar INICIO continua.
C)- Con el botón RESET cambia a 0, ahí se debe quedar o continuar contando de 45 a 00 ??
Ahi debe de quedar y no seguir contando.

D)- Los Botones PARO e INICIO serían para detener en cualquier momento el contador ??
A si es con los botones PARO debo de detener y después con el boton 
       INICIO debe continuar hasta llegar al final 

E)- El botón de INICIO debe programar el contador para que Inicie en 45 ??
no, solamente continuar con la secuencia previamente seleccionado con   
        los Dip-Switchs,  si todos  los Dip-Switchs están en off, el contador debe de contar de 0-99 o    de 99 . 0 según el conmutador.


Si siempre va a contar de 45 a 0 y posiblemente de 0 a 45 los Dip-Switch’s sobran, no hacen falta.

saludos
a sus ordenes



Mr Carlos, con el 555 necesito tiempos de 1 segundo y de 1 minuto, que todavía estoy calculando las resistencias,  y tu crees que podrías apoyarme con las resistencias exactas, también recuerdo que probando el circuito que envíe inicialmente hubo un momento que funciono, y después ya no.



MrCarlos,Hola, mira con el mismo circuito del 4013(PARO e INICIO) y el 555, la salida PIN-3 lo he  conectado al 7490 si funciona el contador, que crees que pueda estar pasando.
saludos carlos chiroque


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

¡Ah! Entonces en más complejo de lo que pensé.

Contando descendentemente:
Se programa el número por medio de los Dip-Switch’s y se debe detener cuando llegue a 0.
Tambien se debe Pausar-continuar por medio de los botones conectados al Flip-Flip tipo D.
Además restablecerlo a 0 por medio de botón Reset. Y no seguir contando.

Contando ascendentemente
Se programa el número por medio de los Dip-Switch’s y se debe detener cuando llegue al número programado.
Tambien se debe Pausar-continuar por medio de los botones conectados al Flip-Flip tipo D.
Además restablecerlo a 0 por medio de botón Reset. Y no seguir contando.

Para el caso que se detenga cuando llegue a cero contando descendentemente se puede decir que sería como el adjunto.
Nota que con la compuerta OR *U10:A* se interrumpen los pulsos hacia el contador cuando llegan a cero lo cual se detecta con las compuertas *U8:A, U8:B y U9:A* 

Para el caso que se detenga cuando llegue al número programado habría que detectar cuando llegue a ese número y en ese instante NO dejar pasar más pulsos atraves de la compuerta OR *U10:A.*
Esto se puede llevar a cavo por medio de 2 comparadores de magnitud 4064 conectados en cascada para detectar las Q’s de los contadores.

Nota que hay unos “Alambres” que parece que no están conectados a ningún lugar. Sin embargo si lo están. Ve el nombre que se les asignó sobre ellos. Todos los que tengan ese nombre están conectados entre si.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

MrCarlos, muchas gracia nuevamente,en la simulacion funciona perfectamente, ahora mi consulta es el siguiente:
mi display es de 16 x 12 cm aproximadamente, con 70 led por cada numero, el 7447 es suficiente para encender el display o utilizo 7448 o el uln2003, esta parte ya de la implementación tengo un poco de dudas, podrías explicar. 

me va hacer muy complicado realizar el pcb, si no lo puedo realizar, derrepente lo  haré con placas universales.
gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Creo que este asunto del Display es en el otro sentido, por no decir al revez.
Hay que investigar que voltaje y corriente requiere el Display y en base a eso seleccionar el, los, circuitos para encenderlo.

Qué características eléctricas tiene ese Display de 16 x 12 cm. ?? Cuántos LED’s tiene por segmento ??
Tiene algún número de identificación ?? Como para buscar sus hojas de datos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Mr Carlos, como te va, adjunto esquema del display de led  y puedes apoyarme, saludos cordiales

carlos chiroque


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Qué tipo de archivo adjuntaste en el .RAR ??
El contenido en ese .RAR No lo puedo abrir.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Hola Mr. Carlos, el archivo esta en corel draw x5

saludos cordiales


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Lastima pues no tengo el Corel Draw x5
Para qué quieres que lo vea ??

El Display tiene un número de identificación ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Mr Carlos, el display no tiene ningún código, en la web lo he encontrado y tiene las siguientes características de 15 cm x 8 aprox, tiene 10 led por segmento y tiene resistencias de 1k,
ese display deseo activar con el circuito, y se que funciona con 12 voltios.

He visto que para display grandes de 30cm utilizan el uln2003, ese es mi consulta.


Tambien
Le comento que estoy haciendo la pcb, y tengo algunos componentes como el pulsador, que me pide codigo y no se que colocar.
Es un tema aparte


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Has pruebas con ese Display de 7 segmentos.
Hay que descubrir si es cátodo o ánodo común.
Ve subiendo, sin exceder 12 V, 
Seguramente tiene 7 resistencias de 1K y sus 7 LED’s por segmento.

Luego que sepas si es ánodo o cátodo común hay que ver si sirve el ULN2003 para encender ese Display.

No sé nada de PCB’s no te puedo ayudar en ese trabajo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Hola, Mr Carlos, estoy terminando de  armar el display, te envío las fotos que están en word, estoy utilizando led ultrabrillante de color rojo, al conectar no enciende con toda la intensidad, estoy colocando una fuente de 12 voltios de 1/2 amper. ( seria mejor los diodos rojos tradidiconales)
El circuito que envío he tenido que cambiar las posiciones de algunos diodos ya que no tienen ubicación correctas, 

Crees que podrías apoyarme , derrepente colocando un par de transistores para que se incremente la corriente-
saludos cordiales


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Como te mencioné: es necesario saber que corriente se requiere por segmento para encenderlo.
Y desde luego el voltaje que se le aplicará a cada segmento.
Dices que cada segmento contiene 10 LED’s. Pero cómo están conectados ??

Has un pequeño esquema y déjame verlo.

En el archivo de WORD que adjuntaste no logro descifrar cómo están conectados los LED’s.
Al parecer el circuito impreso no corresponde con el que aparece ya armado con los LED’s

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Hola, Mr Carlos,
adjunto esquema del display de 15 cm, mi problema:
utilizo una fuente de 12 voltios de 1/2 amper, y los led no encienden con toda su intensidad, de acuerdo al los diagramas, que estoy adjuntando, estoy utlizando led ultrabrillante, seria mejor si uitilizo led normales rojos
 apoyarme por favor
saludos cordiales


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Podemos hacer algunas conjeturas.
Mencionaste que tienen unas resistencias de 1K, no las veo en la información que adjuntaste.
Mencionaste tambien que los Display’s son para 12 V.

Ahora dices que no encienden a toda su capacidad cuando los conectas a una fuente de 12v 0.5Amp.
Suponiendo que tienen la resistencia de 1k y suponiendo que el Vf de los LED’s sea casi 0V. la máxima corriente que circularía serían 0.012 Amp que repartidos en las 2 ramas que se ven en la info. que adjuntaste sería 6 mAmp por cada rama. Con lo cual esos LED’s ultrabrillantes no encenderían.
Hay algo erróneo en la información.

Según la información que adjuntaste se ven 5 LEDS en paralelo con otros 5 LED’s y este conjunto forma un segmento.

Solo como ejemplo. Tenemos unos LED’s de lo cuales te adjunto las hojas de datos.
En sus hojas de datos nos Dice:
If = 0.030 Amp.
Vf = 2.4 V Max. cuando se le aplica una If de 20 mAmp.
Vamos a suponer que esos son los LED’s con los que está hecho tu Display.

Así que 5 LED’s en serie requerirían de 5 x 2.4 = 12 Volts.
Como tienes 2 mallas de 5 LED’s se requerirían 40 mAmp para que encendieran correctamente.
Sin embargo mencionaste que tienen unas resistencias de 1K.
Así que para que circulen 40 mAmp por esa resistencia se requerirían 1000 x 0.040 = 40 Volts más los 12 v para los LED’s.
Si estos fueran tus LED’s así estaría la cosa.
Por lo tanto hay un error en los datos que has proporcionado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Hola, Mr Carlos, ayer te envié otro gráfico con una resistencia de 220 ohmio, ¿que debo de utilizar para que funcione bien? o que debo de cambiar, lo que he realizado ayer, he colocado los diodos en paralelo y 6 pilas recargable AA de 3000mA, y encendieron con toda su intensidad, 4 segmentos, ahi esta mi inquietud.
Tambien tengo una fuente de 24 voltios- 02 amperio con eso voy a probar los 7 segmento

apoyeme  Mr Carlos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Lo que se requiere es saber con qué corriente encienden “Bien” los LED’s de tu Display.
Pero no la sabes, hay que investigarla o descubrirla, a base de experimentos, con cuanta corriente encienden los LED’s.

Fíjate: los LED’s rojos que trae el ISIS de Proteus Para Simulación tiene las siguientes características.
Vf = 2.2 Volts.
If = 10 mAmp.

Tu Display trae 5 LED’s en serie con a otros 5 LED’s, también en serie. Esas 2 series están en paralelo y una resistencia de 220 Ohms conectada en serie con esa malla de LED’s.
Suponiendo que fueran igual a los del ISIS de Proteus:
Cada LED requeriría 2.2 Volts así que 2.2 volts x 5 LED’s = 11 Volts que se deben aplicar a la malla de los LED’s.
Como son 2 series de LED’s conectadas en paralelo se requerirían 20 mAmp. 10 para cada serie de LED’s.
Puesto que son 7 Segmentos en el Display se requerirían 20 x 7 = 0.140 Amp = 150 mAmp. Que debe poder proporcionar la fuente que utilices para encender un 8 en un Display.

Ahora vamonos por el lado del Voltaje:
Cada segmento en el Display requiere de 11 Volts y la resistencia limitadora de corriente que es de 220 Ohms por la cual circularán los 20 mAmp habría en esta una caida de voltaje de 220 x 0.020 = 4.4 volts.
Estos volts sumados a los de los LED’s nos da 11 + 4.4 = 15.4 volts que debe proporcionar la fuente que utilices para encender un Display.

Así que la fuente debe poder suministrar 15.4 Volts @ 20 mAmp. Para un segmento en el Display. Pero como son 7 Segmentos entonces se requiere más corriente.
20 mAmp x 7 = 140 mAmp.
Esto suponiendo que los LED’s en tu Display son iguales a los del ISIS de Proteus.

Aquí es donde hay que experimentar.
Casi todos los LED’s ultrabrillantes requieren para encender “Bien” una corriente de 30 mAmp. Y, cuando circula por el LED esa corriente hay una caída de voltaje de 2.4.
Puesto que cada segmento requiere del doble de corriente entonces sería 60 mAmp por segmento.
Y como son 5 LED’s por serie sería entonces 2.4 x 5 = 12 Volts. Más el voltaje que cae en la resistencia limitadora entonces sería 220 x 0.060 = 13.2 Volts dándonos un total de 12 + 13.2 = 25.2 Volts que debe poder proporcionar la fuente que utilices para encender un segmento en el Display.
Pero como son 7 segmentos entonces la fuente tendría que poder suministrar 25.2 volts @ (0.06 x 7 = 0.42 Amp.)
25.2 Volts @ 420 mAmp.


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Mr. carlos  gracias por tu apoyo en el display, ya funciona, le he puesto una fuente de 24 voltios y de 4 amperios, mi inquietud es:
a.- Como conectarlo físicamente al contador asce y desc que se diseño la semana pasada.
b.- Se puede realizar el mismo display pero los led en paralelo.
C.- En el caso del Cronometro Con 4510 y 4511 (3), le quiero adicionar un buzzer, cuando el   
     cronometro llegue a cero, para que avise que el tiempo ha culminado.

gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

a.- En aquél circuito tendrías que cambiar el decodificador 74LS47 por el 74LS48 ya que el Display que tienes de 15 x 8 cm es de ánodo común.
Además se requieren transistores para poder encenderlo con los 24 Volts que mencionas.

b.- Si se puede realizar el mismo Display con los LED’s en paralelo pero se requeriría que la fuente de alimentación sea de menos voltaje y mas corriente.

c.- Para agregar un buzzer al cronometro se necesitaría detectar cuando el contador llegue a 00 y utilizar esta condición para cambiar de estado un Flip-Flip, luego la Q de este conectarla a un transistor para accionar le Buzzer.
Con 2 compuertas OR de 4 entradas se detecta cada uno de los contadores para cuando lleguen a cero.
Las salidas de estas compuertas OR se “Suman” en otra compuerta OR de 2 entradas y su salida iría conectada al Flip-Flip.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Mr. Carlos, le comento que he comprado 4 display de ánodo común, que es el HB-40101BS, este funciona con el 7447, ya he empezado a realizar el impreso en ares, estuve probando el display  y solo encienden el punto.
No encuentro la ubicación exacta de los pines, que me imagino que es similar a los display pequeños.
saludos cordiales.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Y qué puedo hacer por Ti ??
O solo me estas notificando lo que has estado haciendo ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Ver el archivo adjunto 80774

Mr. Carlos, termine la pcb del contador ascendente y descendente, y el display es el HS-40101BS, pero no encienden los dos  display.
Mi fuente de alimentación es de 5 voltios y una resistencia de 47 ohmios para proteger los segmentos del ánodo común,

es por eso de mi consulta en el tema anterior, este display es de 12 por 9 cm, que me recomiendas

saludos cordiales


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Tu Display es el HS-40101BS según dices; pero yo no sé las características de él.
Además no encuentro las hojas de datos de este Display.

Según recuerdo veníamos utilizando Display’s de ánodo común pero este que mencionas de qué polaridad es??
Ánodo común o cátodo común ??
Luego cambiamos a Display’s de cátodo común.

Si es de la polaridad inversa a los que veníamos utilizando por esa razón no enciende.
Tendrías que cambiar el decodificador.

El enlace que pusiste en tu mensaje para qué es ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

El display es de ánodo común, y debe  de funcionar con el driver 7447, mas información no tengo.
Es display de 12cm por 9cm,  necesita transistores, por la dimensión del display?

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## Yamaki

Quetal ese Display HS-40101BS es Anodo Comun, asi que algo debe tener mal conectado o algo le falta por conectar.

http://www.sginternetshop.com/sg/electronics-parts/58-4-sevent-segment-display.html


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Fíjate en la información que nos ha proporcionado Yamaki.
Analiza el parámetro Vf... Dice algo así como Típico: 7.6 y Máximo: 10 Volts cuando al segmento se le aplica una corriente de 20 mAmp.

Así que tu fuente de alimentación para los Display’s debe poder proporcionar 280 mAmp. Para cuando están encendidos todos los 14 segmentos en los 2 Display’s. y un voltaje algo mayor a 10 Volts. Digamos 12.

Claro necesitarás unos transistores para manejar ese voltaje ya que el 74LS47 es solo para 5 Volts.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Gracias Mr. Carlos y a Yamaki, la solución a mi problema estaba en la alimentación, he probado con una fuente de 9 voltios y 1 amperio y funciona ok.

ahora estoy haciendo la pcb del cronometro, cualquier consulta les escribo
Gracias.nuevamente


----------



## Cideb1

Saludo amigos 

Estoy elaborando un contador ascendente descendente de 0 a 9 con el 74ls192, para ellos utilizo un generador 555 astable, un decodificador 74ls47 y un display de 7 segmentos, la idea es que con la ayuda de un flip-flop 74ls73 o con compuertas lógicas, el circuito llegue de 0 a 9 y vuelva automáticamente de 9 a 0.

Adjunto imagen en JPG. 

Agradezco cualquier colaboración al respecto.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Cideb1

Contando ascendentemente necesitas detectar cuando llegue a 9 y en ese instante cambiar de estado las salidas del Flip-Flop 74LS73. Y,
Contado descendentemente necesitas detectar cuando llegue a 0 y en ese instante cambiar de estado las salidas del Flip-Flop 74LS73.

Aprovechando la Q y la Q negada del 74LS73 puedes enviar los pulsos de reloj a la entrada Up(5) o Dn(4) del 74LS192 para que cuente en un sentido o en el otro.

Ve si te sirve el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Amigo, agregando un detalle a lo que menciona MrCarlos, pues debe detectarse los margenes superiores e inferiores pero cuando la cuenta alcance el valor 10 y el valor 15(que en este caso es el underflow).


----------



## Cideb1

Amigos, gracias por responder.

Efectivamente el 74ls192 genera los pulsos 1 cuando la cuenta ha llegado a 9 a través del pin C (carry) cuando es ascendente e igualmente lo hace cuando llega a 0 a través del pin B (Borrow) cuando la cuenta es descendente; No logro es encajar la información de esos pulsos en el flip-flop indicado o saber que tipo de compuertas usar para que la cuenta en el display se ascendente y descendente.

Gracias por sus comentarios y ayuda.


----------



## Cideb1

Nuevamente amigos, gracias a sus consejos hice el diseño con compuertas NAND y NOR y cambie la posición del Flip-Flop, pero aun me queda un pequeño detalle por cuadrar, cuando finaliza de 0 a 9 el contador sigue a 0 y luego vuelve 9 y decrementa e igualmente hace cuando llega a 0 pasa hasta 9 y luego vuelve a subir a 0,1,2,..etc.

Adjunto simulación en livewire para que miren el detalle.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Livewire no simula correctamenta el 74192.
Si puedes usa otro simulador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Cideb1

Exacto; cuando utilizas esas salidas del 74LS192, C(12) y B(13) eso ocurre.
Normalmente debería ser 01234567*898*765432*101*234567898......
Cuando vamos hacia delante y llegamos al 9, se nos acaban los números, nos regresamos, y hacia atrás sigue el 8.
Ahora vamos hacia atrás, cuando llegamos al 0 se nos acaban los números así que nos regresamos, y hacia delante sigue el 1.

Esas salidas se utilizan normalmente para conectar en cascada 2 o más 74LS192.

Utiliza el Logic Analyzer, del LiveWire, conectando 1 canal a la Q del Flip-Flop, enseguida las 4 Q’s del contador. Brinca un canal y conecta la Q negada del Flip-Flip, enseguida, de nuevo, las 4 Q’s del contador. 
La Q que sea nivel alto en el Flip-Flip será la dirección en que está contando el contador.

Ahora fíjate que el ISIS de Proteus considera esas salidas PIN’s 12 y 13 que son ciertas cuando son nivel bajo.
Así que en este otro simulador se requiere una compuerta AND en lugar de la NOR de LiveWire.
¡ Qué Será Lo Cierto? ¡
Solo armándolo en la realidad o tal vez analizando las hojas de datos del 74LS192.
La De On Semiconductor es la misma que la de Motorola. Una de ellas trae menos hojas.

Y Sí, efectivamente como dice elaficionado. Este contador, como algunos otros, no funcionan como debieran en el simulador LiveWire.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Hola Mr. Carlos, después de varias semanas deseo realizar una consulta, arme mi contador asc-desc con display grande de 12 x 9 cm. funciono bien,  lo deje por que no tenia tiempo y hoy día que estoy probando por ejemplo lo enciendo y debe aparecer los dígitos 00(son dos display), aparece el 88 y cuando incremento presiononando el pulsador debe de aparecer el numero 1, pero tambien se enciende el segmento "G", cunado llega al 7 tambien se enciende el segmento "G", casi con la misma intensidad que el resto de segmento.
que podría ser.
saludos cordiales


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Si funcionó bien, como dices en tu mensaje, es probable que por alguna razón algún alambre se movió.
Dale una revisada a todo el circuito que tienes armado. Seguramente encontrarás la falla.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Hola, después de varias semanas vengo a realizar una consulta, encontré un diagrama del sr. Yiroshi, y lo he modificado, el circuito tiene 4 pulsadores uno para asc y el otro para desc, dos pulsadores adicionales es para resetear tanto las unidades y decenas.

los pulsadores asc y desc salen del 555  pata 3 y van al 74192.
He realizado algunos cambios pero no funciona como debería ser.
adjunto archivo para que me ayuden.

saludos cordiales


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Entre las salidas de los 555 PIN 3 y UP(5), DN(4) del 74192 agrega un inversor.
Nota que las entradas Clock del 74192 son altas cuando son ciertas, cuente +1 o –1 en la transición positiva del pulso. Pero. . . el 555, su nivel en reposo es nivel bajo por lo tanto no deja que el contador funcione.
Si utilizas su entrada UP, la entrada DN debe ser nivel alto o 
Si utilizas su entrada DN, la entrada UP debe ser nivel alto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

gracias Mr. carlos.
He simulado y empieza en 90 necesariamente debo de resetear.

en el circuito original de yiroshi, el ha colocado los pulsadores en la salida del 555(3) y en el up y dn del 74192 con de 220 ohmios, funciona y mi pregunta es porqué?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Entiendo que los botones(Pulsadores) están entre la salida del 555 y las entradas, cualquiera, UP o DN del contador.
Pero la resistencia de 220 Ohms, dónde está conectada ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

la resistencias de 220 están después de cada pulsador.
Crees que los pulsador en esa posición evitaría el antirrebote


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Es muy probable que los pulsador en esa posición No eviten el Antirrobote.
Los circuitos con 555 que tienes en tu esquema son para ello.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Mr. Carlos  te envío el archivo de yiroshi, para que lo analisis


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Según dices en tu mensaje *#84 He realizado algunos cambios pero no funciona como debería ser.*
Dime al menos cómo debería ser.

Analicé el circuito que adjuntaste en aquel mensaje tuyo. *Contador ascendente y descendente Yiroshimodificado.rar*

Lo que noto es que recién lo enciendo aparecen el los Display 00; luego si presiono el Botón UP el contador cambia a 19.
Si este es el problema se puede corregir conectando un capacitor de 470uF entre la entrada DN(4) y tierra(GND).
Probablemente no funcionará en la simulación pero al armar el circuito si funcionará.

Noto que los Display’s los estás polarizando con otra fuente; si eso es correcto vuelve a insertar la terminal que tenía.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches.

Creo que más o menos esto lo que se pretende...

Sal U2.


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Mr. carlos he realizado los cambios que me indicaste en adicionarle un inversor y funciona,  el condensador de de 470 uf, le he adicionado pero no funciona en  proteus, por ahora lo he eliminado.

Amigo Miguelus, el circuito funciona, y que pasa con el antirrebote, la idea es no tener ese problema.

saludos a la distancia.
adjunto el archivo


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

El circuito original que adjuntaste tiene el sistema de antirrobote con 555.
El que te presenta muguelus tiene otro modo de eliminar los antirrebote por medio de compuertas tipo Schmitt-trigger. Este tipo de compuertas se identifican por el símbolo dentro de ellas, es como un rectángulo inclinado

Cualquiera de los dos los puedes utilizar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jarias17

Buenas. 
Necesito ayuda con un contador ascendente y descendente con 74192 y 7447 que estoy haciendo, no me funciona :/
	
	




		Código:
	

<<<@!1!@>>>

El contador debe funcionar de la siguiente manera:
debe iniciar en cero, y a medida que de presione el ponchador 1 deber aumentar mientras que si presiono el ponchador 2 debe disminuir..

ayuda..

saludos 
cordiales.
http://cuasielectricos.blogspot.com/2013/01/contador-de-0-9-ascendente-y-descendente.html


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola jarias17

Mientras la entrada LD del 74LS192 esté conectada a tierra(GND Masa) ya no hará nada ese contador.
Con ello le estas diciendo que transfiera:
L1 a Q1
L2 a Q2
L4 a Q4 y
L8 a Q8
Así se quedará en esa función pues esa entrada LD siempre está conectada a tierra(GND Masa)
Conéctala al Vcc(5V) y ve qué ocurre.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jarias17

Gracias carlos.

Aun no funciona :/
No sabes de algún contador que funcione y que haga lo mismo que yo necesito.


----------



## faviou2

hola buenas noches esta activo el tema tengo el problema del primer mensaje y no encontre la solucion.. hay alguin saludos y gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes

Bienvenido a la Comunidad.
Siempre hay alguien en el Foro, pero no siempre se le pueden dar respuesta a las preguntas.

Para recibir colaboración es necesario que adjuntes tu esquema.
Mira por aquí: *¿Cómo subo imágenes y archivos?*


----------



## faviou2

Hola*.* *G*racias por responder*.* *V*oy a hacer lo q*ue* he leído en el foro y después voy a postear mi devolución*.*
*G*racias dark*.* *S*aludos*.*



*H*e intentado todo y nada, y no encontré ningún video demostrando que funcione, que con pulsos ascienda y con otro pulso descienda, con llaves aparte*.*
*H*ice la prueba desconectando up, y pulsando en down, baja bien los números, y visceversa, los 2 conectados a la vez arrojan valores impares, pares y no funcionan, aumentan o decrementan*.*
*T*ambién conecté las salidas libres y hace lo mismo, pero esa es mi prueba*. M*uchas gracias*.*



*A*demás encontré este en el tema*,* es igual y no funcionó*.*
*¿A*lguien me puede decir si esto realmente funciona o es humo*?* *G*racias*.*



Este es el circuito que yo hice, es muy parecido al que subieron acá.

*M*uchas gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola faviou2

En los dos circuitos que presentas les hace falta unas resistencias llamadas Pull-Up en las entradas UP(5) y DN(4) hacia el VCC.
Tambien: recuerda que no es prudente dejar, en los circuitos Lógicos, entradas sin conexión.
Es el caso de las entradas LT(3) y BI(5) de los decodificadores 74LS47.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## faviou2

MR Carlos hola, un gusto, estuve leyendo todo, todas sus respuestas muchas gracias, ahora tengo el gusto de que me pueda responder, 
sabe hice todo lo que se ha dicho en el tema, ahora voy a agregarle las resistencias aver que ocurre, las entradas que menciona las sobrantes las he conectado a +5vcc como he leido en el circuito, lo que no he echo es poner un inversor como usted menciono antes, el contador anda de 10, pero no con las entradas conectadas en simultaneo, osea si desconecto up,, el down anda perfecto, y si conecto el up y desconecto el down , anda bien el ascendente, y el 74192 no tiene ninguna salida libre. MUCHAS Gracias señor Carlos desde ya me ha ayudado mucho. mas tarde subire un video de su incorrecto funcionamiento y voy a fijarme si con la compuerta inversora se puede solucionar, porque yo necesito que esten las 2 entradas up y down en simultaneo. Gracias
PD: modifique el circuito anterior de 0 a 99 , editandolo de 0 a 9 como yo presiso, y funciono tambien con las 7404, tambien me funcionaba en proteus el circuito base que publique, pero en el protoboard surgen estos problemas de descincorizacion. lo hemos probado con un amigo y no lo pudimos hacer funcionar.



ahi dejo los archivos el modificado que funcionaria y el base que yo utilize ( menos los transistores eso era irrelevante para mi, ) ambos funcionan en proteus pero el base en la protobard funciona como le he mencionado antes, gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola faviou2

No entiendo correctamente tu planteamiento.
Dices que: yo necesito que estén las 2 entradas up y down en simultaneo.
Pero entonces el IC qué hará ??. . . Contar en dirección Up o Down ??.

No puedo abrir los archivos que contiene el .rar que adjuntaste. La versión que tengo del ISIS de Proteus es anterior a la que utilizaste para desarrollar los circuitos que adjuntaste.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## faviou2

Mr Carlos si es como esta en el esquema que con un pulso decremente en down y con otro inctemente en up. El inversor puede ser la solucion? Como he dicho desconecto una entrada y funciona perfecto la otra ya si visceversa pero las 2 conectadas una a up y una a down como dice el circuito no funciona. Gracias Carlos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Livewire no es un buen simulador, y no simula bien el 74192.

Te dejo un archivo en Livewire.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## faviou2

Hola, si funciona perfecto pero yo necesito tener los 2 pulsadores libres, puede ser que el problema se solucione cn 2 inversoras a la entrada de up y down? djunto el circuito yo lo realice en el protoboard y no funciono ( sin las inversoras).
como veo en la simulacion queda una salida activada por mas que no este presionada que es lo que yo estoy haciendo de manera manual. para q funcione debomantener apretado un swich y contar con el otro, adjunto la simulacion en el isis gracias por su aporte y su tiempo,

tambien adjunte el circuito base , el fin de semana probare con el inversor y les comento aver que paso. gracias, espero que sea eso.


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches faviou2.

He hecho un cambio en la forma de generar los pulsos, he empleado un 74LS123.

Mira  a ver si funciona como deseas...

Sal U2


----------



## faviou2

Hola miguelus Buenas noches, gracias por la respuesta y el tiempo, no conocia ese integrado sabes, voy a hacer la prueba como queda con una NOT en el ingreso del contador, y luego si no llega a resultar voy a realizar tu circuito, gracias y saludos



si funciona como yo deseo, muchas gracias por el tiempo, saludos apenas lo pruebo mañana le comento


----------



## faviou2

muchachos lo he probado y funciona perfecto, la solucion fue la compuerta inversora . 
les agradezco mucho por su ayuda , gracias al foro y a los integrantes que reslutaron muy amables e inteligentes.

saludos cordiales y cualquier consulta estoy.


----------



## diegoantonio

Buen día! Estoy realizando un contador de 5 a 0 y necesito que cuando el contador llegue a 0 se ya no continué con el conteo (se detenga) pero no se como implementarlo ya que el contador que les muestro cuenta desde 5 a 1 nunca llega a 0.


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días diegoantonio.

Mira  a ver si el siguiente circuito cumple con lo que necesitas.

Como verás es muy sencillo implementar lo que necesitas.

El Pulsador SET pone el Contador a 5

La puerta Inversora del 74LS14, junto con R1, R2 y C1 forman un circuito anti-rebotes del Pulsador DN.

Sal U2


----------



## diegoantonio

Muchas gracias miguelus, es justamente lo que necesitaba.

Saludos

---------- Actualizado ----------

Este el es circuito que tengo implementado con los contadores.
En la parte superior se muestra un conteo de 45 a 0 segundos y necesito que al momento de presionar un botón, sin importar el tiempo que tenga en los displays, se le sumen 45 segundos mas.
Por ejemplo, si mi contador muestra 30 segundos al momento de presionar el botón, aumente a 75 segundos, pero que el numero máximo a mostrar en los displays sea 90.

¿Qué me recomiendan para la implementación? He probado con sumadores pero no me sale nada.

El display del lado derecho pueden omitirlo, yo lo utilizo como un contador de 3 a 0 pero ese es otro tema.


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.

Estos días estoy de vacaciones (merecidas  ) y no tengo mucho tiempo para dedicarlo a la Electrónica.

En un rato pérdido  he realizado el siguiente circuito, creo que más o menos hace lo que solicitas.

Tiene un pulsador que incrementa la cuenta en una unidad, al llegar a 90 ya no cuenta más.

Tiene otro pulsador, +45, que incrementa la cuenta en 45 unidades igualmente, al llegar a 90, el Contador se bloquea.

En lugar de añadir un Sumador, lo que he hecho ha sido implementar un Contador con dos 74LS192, estos Contadores están conectados para que cuenten en modo descendente, se inicia la cuenta en 44 y descienden hasta alcanzar 99, lo que da un total de 45 pulsos, en ese momento se detiene la cuenta, cuando se pulsa +45, se carga de nuevo el 44 y comienza nuevamente a descontar, estos pulsos se suman a la cuenta del Contador principal.

Tendrás que realizar un Generador de Pulsos con una frecuencia de ≈1KHz, esto lo podrás realizar con un 555, no tendrás mayores problemas 

Te dejo la simulación en formato DSN, te puede servir como base.

Verás que el circuito está diseñado con Decodificadores 74LS48 y Displays de Cátodo común.

Si necesitas emplear Displays de Ánodo común tendrás que emplear como Decodificadores los 74LS47
Sal U2


----------



## diegoantonio

Nuevamente muchas gracias miguelus!

Creo que con un par de modificaciones lograré mi objetivo.


----------



## diegoantonio

Buen día miguelus, te comento he estado tratando de utilizar el circuito que me enviaste para que en vez de contar de forma ascendente cuente de forma descendente sin embargo al realizar todo tipo de modificaciones el circuito me deja de funcionar que me recomendarías para que el circuito continué funcionando de la misma forma solo que cuente de forma descendente


----------



## sesiosc

Luno dijo:


> Hola prueba con este.
> El switch es el reset...mantelo siempre cerrado para que cuente o  descuente.... abrelo y cierralo para resetear. talves si lo simulas en  livewire el reset no haga nada, pero si lo implementas en el proteus o  lo haces e el protoboard si resulta eso.... estas son las limitaciones  que tiene el livewire.
> 
> Okey feliz año
> 
> PD: algo que siempre pasa fijate si los cables que usas estan bien puede  que cuando los peles se quiebre internamente sin que tu lo sepas,  fíjate bien en eso cortalo bien sin mucha fuerza. me ah pasado asi q te  doy ese consejo


Hola he montado este circuito en protoboard y no funciona, mi display  funciona a 7v minimo es de 57mm y a 5v no funciona he puesto un LM7805  para bajar el voltaje a 5v aun asi no funciona, mi pregunta es la  siguiente ¿habria que conectar los 7414 Y 74LS47 tambien a 5v y GRN y el  resto de pines del 74ls45 y 74192? ¿donde van conectados? no me deja  subir la foto ya que la subi en un nuevo tema, me lo cerraron por  haberlo hecho y no citar este tema pero lo hice por que no me dejaba  citar con fotos porque soy nuevo asi que si pueden entrar en la pagina 3  un post de Luno ese es el esquema siento las vueltas pero no se como  hacerlo


He hecho hoy el diagrama en papel y le he vuelto a montar en protoboard, haber en que me he equivocado los leds se encienden todos pero nada mas solo se encienden. Espero que se vea.


----------



## paul1900

Saludos comunidad, he estado diseñando un contador descendente de 45 a 20 pero no lo he conseguido. He conseguido solo de 99 a 0. Cualquier sugerencia será bienvenida. La implementación la hice con 74192, decodificador 7447 y un display de 7 segmentos en proteus.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

paul1900 dijo:


> Saludos comunidad, he estado diseñando un contador descendente de 45 a 20 pero no lo he conseguido. He conseguido solo de 99 a 0. Cualquier sugerencia será bienvenida. La implementación la hice con 74192, decodificador 7447 y un display de 7 segmentos en proteus.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 180338


Por lo que se vé, no tenes idea de lo que hay que hacer para llevarlo de 45 a 20.
Los libros no muerden.


----------



## paul1900

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por lo que se vé, no tenes idea de lo que hay que hacer para llevarlo de 45 a 20.
> Los libros no muerden.


Solo quería tener alguna orientación


----------



## DJ T3

paul1900 dijo:


> Solo quería tener alguna orientación



El datasheet del 74192 te va a decir, aunque quizas mirando las nomenclaturas de los pines te des cuenta


----------



## paul1900

DJ T3 dijo:


> El datasheet del 74192 te va a decir, aunque quizas mirando las nomenclaturas de los pines te des cuenta


He conseguido que el contador inicie en 45 luego desciende a 44,43,42,41 pero vuelve al valor de 5 no al valor de 0 para obtener 40


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Analiza en la hoja de datos del 74LS192, para que sirven los pines que has dejado libre.


----------



## paul1900

Gracias a sus sugerencias he conseguido iniciar el contador en 45 con ayuda de switch, de que manera se lograría reemplazar los switchs por un circuito automático. Verán si los switchs están abiertos la cuenta empieza en 99 pero si se cierran la cuenta empieza en 45.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

paul1900 dijo:


> de que manera se lograría reemplazar los switchs por un circuito automático


Usando compuertas lógicas de algún tipo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Esa conexión de swicht no es la correcta, pues, cuándo el mismo se abre, el pin PL queda sin polaridad definida, más allá de que una entrada TTL "tiende" a tomar un valor alto.
Debes añadir una resistencia en modo pull-up.


----------



## eduardoquijada

Hola estoy haciendo un contador ascendente y descendente de 0 a 5 pero no realiza nada mi circuitos esta diseñado de esta manera espero alguien me pueda auxiliar para que funcione, agradezco su tiempo, mi circuito lo tengo simulado en proteus


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, a las entradas Up y Dn del contador, les falta las resistencias correspondientes a modo pull-ups.


----------



## eduardoquijada

hola Gudino Roberto puse las resistencias a modo pull ups, pero sigue sin contar


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

La señal de LOAD, tiene que estar en H para que el contador pueda moverse.
Chequea la lógica, veo que el inversor, inyecta un 0 a la compuerta AND.


----------



## DJ T3

Descarga los datasheet, leelos, entendelos y fijate cual es el error, asi de paso aprendes


----------



## glmoyano

hola estoy haciendo un contador ascendente-descendente de 0 a 9.
no consigo el ci 74ls192 en ninguna tienda electronica y quiero saber con cual lo puedo reemplazar.
gracias
dejo un imagen de mi circuito.


----------



## Fogonazo

*74LS192*

Con algunas diferencias podría ser el 74LS193


----------



## glmoyano

ese tampoco consigo. otro ci para reemplazarlo. gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

*CD4510/16*


----------

